# Bella - My Paint Registered Quarter Horse.



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

Let's see if you all can tell me what she should be classified as based on her color/markings. She is a paint, not an appy. (Hmmm...seems all my pictures are taken on the same side!)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I wanna go out on a limb here and say dominant white. I am least experienced with DW though, so someone with far more knowledge should be more help.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Seeing as sabino is probably what I have the worst time recognizing and I know next to nothing about recognizing DW, I'm just going to sit here and read what others have to say.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

looks like what many register as a Classic Red roan sabino overo.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> looks like what many register as a Classic Red roan sabino overo.


 Just what I was thinkin'. Pretty girl you have there sdellin!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> looks like what many register as a Classic Red roan sabino overo.


I actually don't think this mare has any classic roan in her at all. Her face is the same colour as her body, while if she was roan it would be darker. I think there is sabino in the mix too, but I am still leaning towards DW.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

You guys are good! She is registered as Sabino Overo. I have a hard time recognizing the color characteristics, but the breeders have her registered with APHA as Sabino Overo. I was told she is not a grey because she has pink skin??? Is that right? I was worried that she might have the grey gene. Greys, I'm told, can be predisposed to melonoma lessions. But I feel confident she isn't in the category anyway. She has a classic overo bald white face, but all four legs are white, where generally overos will have color on one or more legs. I found this site which seems to clearly outline her markings. I love her speckled pattern. 

sabino horses

And HorseLovinLady, thanks... I am in love, completely in love, with this horse. She's my girl. She can be a witchy mare at times, but usually only when she's demanding treats. This led me to the discovey that nipping is widely caused by hand-feeding treats. So treats go in the grain dish now.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Interesting colour. She also looks like she's quite the character!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

roans dont have to have dark legs my roan has creamy white legs and a light muzzle
grindins shooting star


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

To be a true roan they _have to have_ the dark/solid (in other words _not roan_) heads and legs.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> roans dont have to have dark legs my roan has creamy white legs and a light muzzle
> grindins shooting star


That pony is definitely not a roan. Aside from being severely overweight, he looks like a flaxen chestnut, _maybe_ silver bay, but I can't see his eyelashes in the pictures.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

So, the title of this thread should read "Bella - My registered Paint".

She is cute.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> That pony is definitely not a roan. Aside from being severely overweight, he looks like a flaxen chestnut, _maybe_ silver bay, but I can't see his eyelashes in the pictures.


I agree with this. This is the first chance that I had to look at the pony. Not roan, and very overweight.

I am not seeing silver personally. I see flaxen red as well.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I would call this one a chestnut with some sort of KIT mutation (sabino or dominant white...) and the roaning is coming from that...but I'd also wonder about splash on this one. 
Neat patterning on her though. Bet it's a pain to keep clean!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I would not classify them as true "roans" either but many of those sabino horses marked like that have been registered & called that for years.You see it often in the Sullivan Heathen lines.
http://www.apha.com/breed/pdf/SabinoDec98.pdf


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That's because registries are so unbelievably behind on color genetics that they are wrong 90% of the time on things like that, which is why we usually mention in threads not to go by what registries say.

And the average horse owner probably could care less about what color their horse actually is.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> I would not classify them as true "roans" either but many of those sabino horses marked like that have been registered & called that for years.You see it often in the Sullivan Heathen lines.
> http://www.apha.com/breed/pdf/SabinoDec98.pdf


Which is why you will see people refer to sabino roan as sabino roan, and classic roan as classic roan. Sabino roan presents very differently to classic roan, and is not the same.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

examples
Red Roan Apha Filly Sire World Champion Brother Heathen
Horse for Sale - First Rate Heathen
Three Deuces - APHA Stallion


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> That's because registries are so unbelievably behind on color genetics that they are wrong 90% of the time on things like that, which is why we usually mention in threads not to go by what registries say.
> 
> And the average horse owner probably could care less about what color their horse actually is.


So true.You can't believe the color history on alot of horses. You see so many classified wrong: Buckskins that are actually duns,roans that are actually greys,tobianos that are actually Toveros,Duns that are dunskins,blacks that are really brown....the list goes


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

he is definitely roan that's him in his winter coat and he isn't obese like I said he is in his winter coat


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

rbarlo - If you are going to tout him as a roan and use him as an example of a roan, you need to have a picture that shows him as roan. Being as you don't, we can only see that he does not look roan.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't even see a picture of him! And I would love to.

Sometimes there are exceptions as to what a horse should look like for what it is.

Edit to add:
what about this guy? If you just took a quick look, would you say yes or no to roan? He IS a true/classic roan btw...just doesn't have normal expression of it. I've seen him in person several times.

http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j366/OhioPony/roan.jpg


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

and not saying her pony is a special case like that...just that it happens. Heck, I can't even see his picture..LOL


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Blackcricket - I don't like to make observations horse's colors off of one picture, and wouldn't say more on the one you posted other than he is a buckskin. The best way to say for sure what color a horse is outside of testing is to have many pictures over the course of a year and in different lights. This is to see the coat in winter and summer as well as low and high lights. Most horses though, do not need that many pictures to get an idea of their true color. 

To see the pony in question >> Star the horse


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

not the best pic of him








and his dad (think hes a "true" roam)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And that right there is a perfect example of why I say pictures from different times of the year.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

if I could find more pictures of that horse in various times of the year I would post them. I've seen him at various times and he just looks buckskin, no matter what time of the year (he lives just up the road from me, and at one point I had a horse at their barn for training and they run a local 4-H club I helped out with for a while). His sire was the same way, roan, but not a typical expression of it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Those tend to be the exception to the rules.  Always a few out there. Hence why it is said that it is not typical.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

yup. I think it is common with this particular line of horses with that buckskin. I never would have known he was roan had I not seen a handful of his weanling true roan foals and their solid bay and chestnut dams! 
His name is Sunfrost Bronsin and his sire is PC Bronsin. 

I hate judging color from winter pictures of horses the most--especially roans as they get so much darker usually!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Palominos and buckskins tend to be harder to identify as roan unless they are very obvious because they usually have lighter hairs, so it makes them just look lighter overall. 

Rbarlo, the reason your pony has lighter legs is because he has a chestnut base and their legs tend to get lighter as they go down.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

his sire is a darker buckskin (either sooty or brown with creme) and is just as hard to see the roan. They did have one bay roan foal a few years ago out there, has since been sold...was very lightly roaned as well, I wonder if she ever got more roaning or if her roaning was even the true roan or something else.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Blackcricket - I don't like to make observations horse's colors off of one picture, and wouldn't say more on the one you posted other than he is a buckskin. The best way to say for sure what color a horse is outside of testing is to have many pictures over the course of a year and in different lights. This is to see the coat in winter and summer as well as low and high lights. Most horses though, do not need that many pictures to get an idea of their true color.
> 
> To see the pony in question >> Star the horse


Thank's for the link and I do see a very cresty neck if he were mine he'd be on a diet in a dry lot....poor boy dont believe thats all winter coat fluff.


----------

